# fleet Insurance,.



## JamieSwift (Dec 20, 2005)

We have a mixed fleet of vans and cars 6 in total. incl gtr r33. has anybody taken one of these policies out and is there any pitfalls to be watching out for and avoided.


jamie


----------



## Mr Disklok (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi Jamie,

We have had a fleet plan insurance scheme for 6 months now with A-Plan, who are underwritten by Norwich Union. We have 5 cars on the policy ranging from a new fiesta 1.4 to my R34. Can't argue with the price, I am 23 with 3 yrs ncb £400 excess, costing me £1300.00. Everyone has an individual policy but can drive any car in the fleet, i.e my 17 yr old bro can drive mine but he has a higher excess.

No one has had any claims so far therefore I cannot comment on the critical side of insurance...and hopefully never will!!!

If you have any more questions I will try and help.


----------



## Mr Disklok (Aug 4, 2006)

M.R32, you have a PM


----------

